# Jodie's Happy :-) Jodie's Sad :-( thread



## Jodes2011

Come and say hiya 

THIS WAS ONCE THE NOVEMBER TESTING THREAD BUT DMOM HAS TAKEN OVER AND IS NOW DOING THE REVISED TESTING THREAD


----------



## Desperado167

Will join u Hun once I know were I stand ,:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

hopefully you won't be joining us :winkwink: :hugs:x


----------



## hugs3409

FF is showing my AF date is for November 12-13, can put me down for around there? lol, my birthday is the 14th, wouldn't that be a great birthday surprise lol. Its not giving me their actual testing date yet though.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Jodes!

I will be joining as soon as AF arrives, I will let you know my testing date then. 
Good luck to all the November testing Ladies!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> FF is showing my AF date is for November 12-13, can put me down for around there? lol, my birthday is the 14th, wouldn't that be a great birthday surprise lol. Its not giving me their actual testing date yet though.

mines on the 4th november and guess when i'm testing :winkwink: GL and i hope you get that BFP :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I will go ahead and give my testing date which will be Nov. 10th!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi jode ,how are u lovely?:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hi jode ,how are u lovely?:hugs::kiss:

much better just took a little nap i bet i can't sleep tonight now haha! How are you? You feeling any better? :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jode ,how are u lovely?:hugs::kiss:
> 
> much better just took a little nap i bet i can't sleep tonight now haha! How are you? You feeling any better? :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...

Much better ,thanks ,I also had a nap :happydance:Got my laundry done and kids all bathed and in bed early tonight ,dh just having a moan at me for being on here so I told him I was ordering his Xmas present and he better not look or he will spoil it :haha::blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jode ,how are u lovely?:hugs::kiss:
> 
> much better just took a little nap i bet i can't sleep tonight now haha! How are you? You feeling any better? :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Much better ,thanks ,I also had a nap :happydance:Got my laundry done and kids all bathed and in bed early tonight ,dh just having a moan at me for being on here so I told him I was ordering his Xmas present and he better not look or he will spoil it :haha::blush:Click to expand...

how funny because my dh was saying the same thing to me. I'd just taken a 20min nap (not long really) and then i came on here just to have a quick look and he started to have a go at me because the kids were playing up and he wanted me to sort it. I told him no and that he can sort it out. He spoke to me like crap :growlmad: :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## hugs3409

Wow Jodes, hopefully we will both get our :bfp: on our birthdays :)


----------



## Sus09

November is the month ladies!!!! I have a good feeling! With the cold season coming, more snuggling together, all getting ready for Christmas.... It has to be good :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

What a Christmas present to our families as well :)


----------



## lookingfwd

Hi Ladies,
I hope its ok I join up here. I turn 35 this month (next week) and AF got me a couple days ago. I will be testing mid Nov and will confirm a date when I know more  Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hi put me down for the 4th Nov too. No matter how many days in the month Af always seems to come on the 4th. Mind you if I O late I´ll adjust that.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Hi put me down for the 4th Nov too. No matter how many days in the month Af always seems to come on the 4th. Mind you if I O late I´ll adjust that.
> Good luck everyone!

U too nat ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Hi put me down for the 4th Nov too. No matter how many days in the month Af always seems to come on the 4th. Mind you if I O late I´ll adjust that.
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> U too nat ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Its a good date that Nat lets hope it brings us both good luck :hugs:


----------



## Sheadknight

Please put me down for testing on November 1st! 
FX for those BFPs, Ladies! :)


----------



## hockey24

Put me down for November 3rd this month. Took last month off so hoping for good results!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Put me down for the November 1st, please! 

Lots of luck, ladies!


----------



## Jodes2011

GL to all you lovely ladies were already having a super duper October for BFP's lets hope it continues into November :hugs:


----------



## Lucky7s

Put me down for Nov. 1st please! I have a great feeling about this month :) super excited.
hoping there's a ton of :bfp: s!


----------



## constancev18

Hi Jodes, put me down for Nov 1 too. I'm feeling good vibes this cycle!


----------



## Jodes2011

yes i'm getting good vibes for October conception :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I will be moving to the Nov testing thread as October's now out for me (having an op so can't TTC till afterwards.) Will update with a testing date!


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> I will be moving to the Nov testing thread as October's now out for me (having an op so can't TTC till afterwards.) Will update with a testing date!

:hugs::hugs: i hope your ok?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, what's the rule for SSing?:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, what's the rule for SSing?:haha:

you'll get one of these :grr::gun: and you'll end up :loopy:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I'm in then, lol.

Will update later.


----------



## Conina

Hi Jodes, you can put me down for 10th please, with the usual proviso that it might need to change depending on when my body decides to o this month!! GL to everybody!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hi guys, I'm taking the leap from stalking to posting!! 

Pls add me in for 9th nov. :hi:


----------



## Jodes2011

GL Conina and Charlie :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

FF is showing me as November 21st. Will be good to be back! :) Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## lafaith

I will be testing around the 11th or 12th hoping this is my month. third cycle trying for baby #4. baby dust to all of us !


----------



## Marleysgirl

Can you list me down for testing on 10th please?

AF won't be due until 12th, but it's OH's birthday on the 10th so I might just do an early test so that there's a chance of an early birthday present :D


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes2011 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> I will be moving to the Nov testing thread as October's now out for me (having an op so can't TTC till afterwards.) Will update with a testing date!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: i hope your ok?Click to expand...

Thanks Jodes :hugs:, I'm ok just having my last breast recon op on the 21st so can't TTC till afterwards :nope:. No sign of ov yet, totally different to last month so no idea still when my testing date might be for later on in Nov :growlmad:. Damn you body of mine!


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> I will be moving to the Nov testing thread as October's now out for me (having an op so can't TTC till afterwards.) Will update with a testing date!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: i hope your ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jodes :hugs:, I'm ok just having my last breast recon op on the 21st so can't TTC till afterwards :nope:. No sign of ov yet, totally different to last month so no idea still when my testing date might be for later on in Nov :growlmad:. Damn you body of mine!Click to expand...

oh i'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: my SIL is undergoing chemo for breast cancer at the minute. GL hun and i wish you all the very best :hugs::kiss:


----------



## peacebaby

not sure what my body's going to be doing this month *nervous*, but can you put me down for 6 nov pls Jodes.thanks 


sending out positive wishes & prayers into the heavenly spheres for everyone here:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Marleysgirl said:


> Can you list me down for testing on 10th please?
> 
> AF won't be due until 12th, but it's OH's birthday on the 10th so I might just do an early test so that there's a chance of an early birthday present :D

GL the 10th is a very special day for me :hugs::thumbup: I see your from Manchester whereabouts? I'm from Stockport and lived in Gorton for a while


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> not sure what my body's going to be doing this month *nervous*, but can you put me down for 6 nov pls Jodes.thanks
> 
> 
> sending out positive wishes & prayers into the heavenly spheres for everyone here:dust:

GL hun :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Jodes2011 said:


> GL the 10th is a very special day for me :hugs::thumbup: I see your from Manchester whereabouts? I'm from Stockport and lived in Gorton for a while

I'm in Abbey Hey (so effectively Gorton, seeing as Abbey Hey no longer officially exists) :D


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Jodes, can you put me down for testing on November 11th please? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Jodes, can you put me down for testing on November 11th please? :hugs:

i sure will my lovely and i really hope this is your month :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jodes, can you put me down for testing on November 11th please? :hugs:
> 
> i sure will my lovely and i really hope this is your month :hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...

Aw thanks hon and back at cha :dust:


----------



## goldie66

Hey Jodes2011 could you put me down for 13th please.. :flower:

Hope acupuncture going well for you.. :dust:

I just ordered this book today..

'The Infertility Cure: The Ancient Chinese Wellness Program for Getting Pregnant and Having Healthy Babies' by Randine Lewis
www.amazon.co.uk


https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## Jodes2011

goldie66 said:


> Hey Jodes2011 could you put me down for 13th please.. :flower:
> 
> Hope acupuncture going well for you.. :dust:
> 
> I just ordered this book today..
> 
> 'The Infertility Cure: The Ancient Chinese Wellness Program for Getting Pregnant and Having Healthy Babies' by Randine Lewis
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png

thanks my lovely its going super well. That book looks very interesting let me know if you think its worth buying :thumbup: x:hugs:


----------



## ksluice

Please put me down for Nov 10-11. The plan is that this will be our first month trying assisted IUI, so its all a bit tentative now, but testing around then should put me near the end of the 2WW.

Thanks!! and FC everyone!
Kris


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Jodes, 

Can you please add me to the 10th november. DH doesnt want to NTNP this cycle so we are all systems go.


----------



## sushipat

Hi Jodes2011,

Can you put me down for November 10th (around that) ? Thank you :)


Best of luck to us all!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi Jodes,
> 
> Can you please add me to the 10th november. DH doesnt want to NTNP this cycle so we are all systems go.

excellent news :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sushipat said:


> Hi Jodes2011,
> 
> Can you put me down for November 10th (around that) ? Thank you :)
> 
> 
> Best of luck to us all!
> :dust::dust::dust:

10th is a popular day for this month FX :hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi Jodes, would you add me for Nov 3rd? Thanks!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls...Jodie has had to leave us for a few and we wish her nothing but the best...:cry::nope::hugs:

Please see the REVISED testing thread and post all info there....:thumbup:


[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Come back soon Jodie! :hugs:

We miss you already.:hugs:


----------



## bradandjane

hi there im in for the 14th november


----------



## dachsundmom

bradandjane said:


> hi there im in for the 14th november

Hi...you have been added to the revised thread...:thumbup:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi ladies. My BFP is due 3 Nov :) loooong cycle close to 60 days! Phew...

Hello to everyone and lots of sticky dust!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi and good luck! Moving you to the 'Revised' thread.


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, i see you've taken on a new job here :haha:



do i put my testing date here or on the REVISED thread? :haha::haha: joking. 

:hi:


----------



## NAPzWife

Waiting is driving me crazy trying to keep busy


----------



## NAPzWife

DH is making me wait till the 4 th to test still FXed and baby dust to all


----------



## dachsundmom

There is a revised testing thread....I think I moved you already...

If I didn't, please let me know.


----------



## yoyojojo

good luck


----------



## froliky2011

I am testing November 14th! Baby dust to all of us!!!!!!!! Hands up for the roller coaster!


----------



## wana b a mom

Could you please put me down for November 29th? thanks!!


----------



## Indigo77

https://blog.thegablesantiques.com/files/2010/12/business_closed_sign_page.png

Please go to the REVISED November testing thread.*This thread is CLOSED!*

(Ok, Brooke? :haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## 12darcy

I am so confused....post here....don't post here??? :help:


----------



## dachsundmom

There is a revised November thread.


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Indigo77 said:


> https://blog.thegablesantiques.com/files/2010/12/business_closed_sign_page.png
> 
> Please go to the REVISED November testing thread.*This thread is CLOSED!*

*Please go to this thread....https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/773657-revised-november-testing-thread.html*


----------



## Desperado167

Are u open for business?:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Are u open for business?:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:

:growlmad::ninja::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Are u open for business?:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:
> 
> :growlmad::ninja::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Closed...the thread is closed! LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Then stop posting! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/smiley-mobile/wallpaper/baddies/tongue.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry :blush:Excuse me ,is this thread opened yet ?I really need to poas ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/face-plant.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

:argh::finger:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/special-events/santa_mooning.gif


----------



## Spaggy37

I am testing November 12th :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Please, please, please post your testing date on the Revised thread...it's the only way I can get you added! :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodie can go to advanced options and change the title of her thread, btw....


----------



## Indigo77

https://blog.thegablesantiques.com/files/2010/12/business_closed_sign_page.png


----------



## Naturenut

Hi there,

This is my first post in the over 35 club. It's so great to have some ladies in the same cohort to rely on and support.

Can you sign me up for Nov. 28 please. This is round three for us, we're just winging it as my cycle is pretty predictable, every 28 days, but if this month doesn't work, then I'll be getting more serious about charting and temping. I've got a good feeling about November though - good luck everyone!


----------



## dachsundmom

What do I do?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What do I do?

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Natsby

Hi Naturenut,
please can you post in the revised testing thread, this thread is closed. Thanks, welcome and good luck!


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

I've asked for this thread to be closed on wednesday :shrug: did you want me to change the title?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> I've asked for this thread to be closed on wednesday :shrug: did you want me to change the title?

Please! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

done haha :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:

My sign was too subtle, I guess. :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

hey Jodes

:cake::cake::cake::cake:

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a lovely day and you're being pampered in a Queenly manner tonight!

best wishes & :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Happy birthday Jodes!
I hope you're having a lovely day and you get to eat lots of cake. Yum!
:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Happy Birthday Jodie!! I know it is late, been a busy day, i hope you had a great day and that you have been spoilt xxx


----------



## constancev18

Happy birthday, Jodies!


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks ladies i had a super duper day lots of yummy cake and pressies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

